# Pull Chain light on a 3 way switch



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Since you work in the utility side of things and are not familiar with this kind of thing, I will help you out. Yes, your pull chain will only work if the other lights are on. You will need to find a hot and neutral somewhere.

I'm not sure if it's a code requirement but I always put a fixture with a protected bulb in those locations. It means installing a wall switch.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I'd say there is more than a good chance that the feed for the lights is coming into the box at the bottom of the stairs (closest to panel). He could get lucky and that's the case where he could just grab power for his new light.


----------



## PlugsAndLights (Jan 19, 2016)

You have to figure out how it's wired now before you can figure out 
how to modify it. Making a drawing is the most reliable way to end up 
with something that works. 
First thing I'd start with is where does power enter? One of the lights or 
one of the switches? Which one? 
P&L


----------



## PlugsAndLights (Jan 19, 2016)

99cents said:


> Since you work in the utility side of things and are not familiar with this kind of thing, I will help you out. Yes, your pull chain will only work if the other lights are on. You will need to find a hot and neutral somewhere.
> 
> I'm not sure if it's a code requirement but I always put a fixture with a protected bulb in those locations. It means installing a wall switch.


Yes, it's code: 30-314
(paraphrasing)
At or below 2.1m luminaire must be protected or flexible. 
P&L


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Almost guaranteed there's a three wire drop from the main floor.


----------



## Tom the lecrician (Sep 23, 2016)

Yeah you still red them travelers from one switch to the other


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Tom the lecrician said:


> Yeah you still red them travelers from one switch to the other


Yup, that there is ALMOST English!


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Yup, that there is ALMOST English!


Not everyone has the same writing, verbiage, or literary skills (your own words on another post).


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> Not everyone has the same writing, verbiage, or literary skills (your own words on another post).


Yeah, but I think Tom was drunk posting.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

what's a lecrician?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> Yeah, but I think Tom was drunk posting.


That never happens around here  .


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

spec, we should go to the chatroom like the old days and invite 99cents.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

I forgot the link

but cant do it today have to get ready to go to a funeral soon


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> spec, we should go to the chatroom like the old days and invite 99cents.


Now I'm afraid. Very afraid :laughing: .


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> Now I'm afraid. Very afraid :laughing: .


Fine. Be like that.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

drspec said:


> what's a lecrician?


It's just like any other electrician but..... More southern....


99cents said:


> That never happens around here  .


No never!!!



Chat room!?


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

Majewski said:


> It's just like any other electrician but..... More southern....
> 
> No never!!!
> 
> ...


Dude I'm southern and have never heard of a lecrician......I have heard lectrician but never lecrician


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

At least he spelled Tom right.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> Not everyone has the same writing, verbiage, or literary skills (your own words on another post).


Touche' mon ami!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

drspec said:


> what's a lecrician?


A small green guy from Ireland???


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

drspec said:


> Dude I'm southern and have never heard of a lecrician......I have heard lectrician but never lecrician


Clearly he's deeper south lol.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

drspec said:


> what's a lecrician?


Southern electrishun


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I was at a Home Depot looking at the Klein area for fun..... This (all denim wearing) short little professional drinker behind me was chewing out the employee behind me because he demanded a fitting to work with another fitting and the employee said "no, just this works with this" bla bla...

The guy turns to me and yells "you an lectricin?!" I said yeaaaaaaah, sup?
"You believe this guy here, my daddy was a self taaawt master lectricin and I know what I'm talkin bout!"

I'm guessing tom is that man.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

HackWork said:


> At least he spelled Tom right.


Unless he was trying to sell Jim


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

drspec said:


> what's a lecrician?


It's French for "the crician".


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

B-Nabs said:


> It's French for "the crician".


"Le" makes it a male version compared to the "La" female type!


----------

